# Local HSL adjustments in Lightroom



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 5, 2017)

One of the most requested features for Lightroom is the ability to apply HSL-correction locally, through the Graduated Filter for example. Unfortunately, that is still not possible. I've just published a Lightroom tutorial that doesn’t completely allow for local HSL-corrections, but it allows you to apply a local saturation correction of a single color, probably the most requested local HSL-adjustment.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice approach. Thank you.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks, Johan


----------



## frozenframe (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks Johan, excellent approach.


----------



## msmack (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks.  Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Sonce (Aug 26, 2017)

Interesting, gonna give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## John Little (Dec 9, 2017)

I haven't yet upgraded to Classic. Is the ability to do HSL corrections in local adjustment selections part of Classic? That would be a reason to upgrade for sure. If it's not part of Classic (yet), can anyone explain why this seemingly obvious feature isn't feasible?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 9, 2017)

No, it’s not. But the Range Mask feature makes it easier to accomplish what you want in another way.


----------



## John Little (Dec 9, 2017)

Good idea, thanks. Time to upgrade.


----------



## msmack (Dec 10, 2017)

Very clear.  Makes perfect sense.  Thanks


----------



## jerry12953 (Dec 10, 2017)

Interesting and easy to achieve, but isn't it the case that the shadow really is blue whereas our eyes see it as grey? I can't remember the reason, something to do with colour temperatures........

Quite happy to be corrected if not, however........


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 10, 2017)

jerry12953 said:


> Interesting and easy to achieve, but isn't it the case that the shadow really is blue whereas our eyes see it as grey? I can't remember the reason, something to do with colour temperatures........
> 
> Quite happy to be corrected if not, however........



Yes, that is true. The reason is that the shadows are lit slightly by indirect sunlight (otherwise they would be pitch black) and that indirect sunlight is reflected light from the blue sky. Shadows are not blue on a dull day for that reason. However, we want the image to look like our eyes are seeing the scene, and our eyes (or better: our brains) correct for this. That's why we need to correct the photograph.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks. Gonna bookmark that.


----------

